# Schmidt Brothers - Steak Knives



## blake-r (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the relatively new Schmidt Bros. brand?  I have searched high and low and found very little information about them.  I have some friends from NY that love them, but that's about the extent of comments.  I'm in the market for a new set of steak knives and looked at their "teak bonded" steak knives.  Personally, I'm a little unsure about shelling out a large amount for serrated steak knives, but I'll go for them if they're quality.  I prefer smooth edges knives, but they see too much abuse when used on plates and I'm too lazy to constantly be sharpening them.  Thanks.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There are less expensive, serrated knives which will do as good a job.  But $60 isn't expensive for nice with nice, teak handles.  If that's what you want, what the heck?  You only live once.

BDL


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am looking at a chefs knife from this  brand also 

 the Teak handle looks really nice 

also there titanium one i kind of fell in love with threw the pictures

has anyone worked with these before ? 

i see them online at Dillards but they don't cary them in store i figured 50 bucks for the teak handle one and 40 for the titanium one isn't a bad price if they are good 

so wondering if anyone has had any experience with this brand ?


----------



## azrookiechef (Nov 11, 2013)

I just purchased the Titan #22 set and the first time I used the slicer knife on a vegetable, the handle broke off. It appears there was rust inside the handle somehow. I would be careful buying these.


----------

